# Quattro 25th year in North America celebration..



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

A major celebration for the 25th anniversarry of the Quattro in the US.
link..
http://www.urq25.com


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

ooo, i hope i can come and check this out.


----------



## Schecky (Sep 23, 2007)

too bad its in CO


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Quattro 25th year in North America celebration.. (Sepp)*

Can't make it







. I won't get back into CO until the 16th.


----------

